# Mitsubishi D1500 tractor



## ces.bjksacmobil (Apr 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if the differential housing requires 80W-90 gear oil?


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

If it is a 4wd the front diff requires 85-90. If memory serves, the rear diff in a 1500 is shared by the hydro fluid resivoir so no additional lubricant is required. You might want to give Bill at Valley Power Products in Roanoke VA a call and double check me.


----------

